# Taijiquan Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2007)

[yt]BPvAFPD8x4E[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice, Hao style, thanks again Brian


----------

